# Gold tegu has blisters. Any people have experience with this situation please help!!



## KP1989 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi, my gold tegu is about a couple months old. I've had him roughly 5 months ago. He has been eating well and growing fast, no disease symptom until now. Usually, I let him take a bath every day (or every 2-3 days) in the morning. 
Since the time I got him from online pet store, I've seen a little white blister right next to his ear, but I thought it was skin shedding problem. However, he has been through 3-4 times shedding, and everything has gone smoothly so far. This morning, I realized he has lot of blisters under his chin, as shown in the pictures below. I don't really know what is it, why it happens, and how to cure. I keep him in the same condition with all other pets (2 other tegus, 1 monitor) and none of them have had any situation related to this issue.

Every comment or suggestion will be appreciated. Thank you!!


----------

